# Houston Police OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

HOUSTON — The Houston Police Department released dramatic Ring and bodycam video Thursday of a shootout with a suspect in northeast Houston last month. 
Ring video shows the suspect screeching to a stop in a neighborhood after a brief chase, then jumping out of his truck with a shotgun and firing several rounds at the officers.
“Three officers returned fire… the suspect was struck," according to Assistant Chief Ben Tien on the day of the shooting.
The suspect was hit once in the abdomen. He survived and was later identified as 26-year-old Marc Anthony Limon. He was charged with aggravated assault. 
The call originally came in as a family disturbance in the same neighborhood where the gunfight happened. The caller said Limon was threatening to kill a family member and was armed with a pistol and rifle. HPD said Limon pointed a gun out the window of his truck when officers arrived before speeding away. The chase only lasted a couple of minutes before the suspect pulled over in the 10200 block of Valencia Drive, just north of I-10 near the I-610 East Loop . 
No one else was hurt.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretty good..I always dislike when people who want to shoot at cops get taken into custody rather than taken to the morgue, but that's ok. Hard to see much of the shooting, but there were at least 2 bystanders in the background lolly gagging around.
Its 2022....can we figure out how to automatially mute the sirens when the cruiser is put into park?!?!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Whelen has something called "_Park_-_Kill_ Module." so it can be wired to kill the siren when placed into park, but that cost money so we don't want that.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Whelen has something called "_Park_-_Kill_ Module." so it can be wired to kill the siren when placed into park, but that cost money so we don't want that.


It's literally a ground input in the harness of the siren controller. When you have the car apart it takes two minutes to tap into the factory harness up under the console then run the wire to wherever you need it. And 18 gauge wire is cheap.

Changing the horn ring to toggle through siren tones in HF mode requires a relay with some of Whelen's less expensive siren controllers. But all in all, it's pretty easy to work with once you dig into it and a lot of functions in the Cencom line are computer programmable.


----------

